# PH?



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

my ph flucuates between 7.2 and 7.4. what is the best way to get the ph down to 6.8 and stay there?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not mess with it. It is much better for your fish to have a stable ph than the perfect ph.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats actually not bad. Just leave it alone.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

THAT SOUND GOOD DONT MESS WITH IT LEAVE IT ALONE


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats better than my ph last time i checked


----------



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

I heard that if your ph is to high or to low they could lose color. I will keep it where it is though. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

The addition of that really dark Malaysian bogwood or driftwood or whatever it's called can lower your pH. I added a few logs to my tank to make it look very Amazonian and my pH fell from 7.4 to 6.0. {







woops}


----------

